# christmas bundles rumor thread



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> Here are some Teasers
> The bundle is coming as a Christmas release.
> Along with an Eldar Wraith bundle
> ...


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

There's already a thread for this here.

Would it not have been easier just to post it on that thread?


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't know that was there so Cheers for pointing for that out Romero I will rename this the christmas bundles rumor thread

Edito you want me to get someone to merge these threads


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome, we could do with a general bundle thread


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

From Faeit:



> * Tau Firebase Support Cadre*
> 1 XV104 Riptide, 6 XV88 Broadside Battlesuits
> 
> *Eldar Ghost Warriors*
> ...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

awww...no chaos marines or IG love...not even for christmas...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

One Storm Raven and a pair of Storm Talons.....?

Why GW, it's like somehow you knew that's precisely the number that I want! :so_happy:


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

see, the lack of a spiritseer in the eldar box is retarded. army in a box then if they included one


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Any news whether there will be any savings on the bundles? 

If they are just another one click collection it seems pointless


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Barnster said:


> Any news whether there will be any savings on the bundles?
> 
> If they are just another one click collection it seems pointless


I have not no but I agree with the thought of them being a one click bundle.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

An Aussie said on the comments thread over at Faeit that the discount on standard Aus prices for those works out at about 40% for the terrain bundle, and about 25% on the other minis. Pretty decent, especially if you're after fortifications.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Well these are the prices (all approximate as we only have them in AUS) compared to the current RRP:

*Tau Firebase Support Cadre:* RRP = £230 Price of Bundle = £237.28 

*Eldar Ghost Warriors:* RRP = £188 Price of Bundle = £195.76

*Space Marines Adeptus Astartes Stormwing:* RRP = £105 Price of Bundle = £195.76

*Tempestus Firebase:* RRP = £230 Price of Bundle = £160.17

*Creatures of the Chaos Wastes:* RRP = £323 Price of Bundle = £186.86

*Warhost of Naggaroth:* RRP: (Can't tell as there are some new models involved) Price of Bundle: £142.37

*Vampire Counts Restless Dead:* RRP = £85.50 Price of Bundle = £112.71

*Vampire Counts Crypt Scavengers:* RRP = £83.50 Price of Bundle = £127.54

Now this is literally me just adding up the prices from the Game Workshop site and comparing them to the converted Australian Dollars - Pounds so it's pretty loose, but it gives us a slight idea. Just don't start making your Christmas list just yet


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, you can't really do the calculation that way - GW aus prices have no relation to the current exchange rates (the Aus prices are much higher, as any Antipodean player will tell you) ... The fact that the bundles prices are roughly what UK players pay the normally probably means there'll be some kind of discount built in, we just don't know what yet.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I was just giving a really rough outline, all that we can really get at the moment.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

ignore this


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

guys there are new pictures of the bundles in white dwarf if you have not picked it up.


----------

